# omeprazole



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

i just wondered about other peoples experiences with this as i am unsure. i have been on 2 tabs a day for a few months now (4) and my doc said to go down to 1 a day and then none for a week before my colon thingy camera(what u call it) thingy majig! but im a little nervous! i was given them at first for an acid biuld up do to no eating, and no hunger etc, and they helped me feel hungry again,but i dont know about the other end,as last time i triedd to cut back my bowel movements burmed more and i had alot more wind(from more acid) so if anyone has more info on this i would be very grateful. ps,feeling alot moe positive than few days ago, thanks to all for your kind messages and advice.


----------



## Cherrie (Sep 1, 2006)

Hi sorry i just saw thisyes, commonly known as Prilosec (as well as a number of others that may be derivatives of this), it is used to treat acid reflux. I took it before and unfortunately it didn't help my GERD that much (each individual is different, and it has helped some others as far as i know). One of the possible side effects of it is D. Since I don't know the specifics of why it was prescribed to you or what you did to try to cut back your BMs, it is hard to say -- but if it is giving you more acid instead of alleviating your GERD symptoms, then you probably want to talk to your dr about trying another one (even with drugs of the same main ingredient, a slightly different chemical structure could change how much it is matabolized and absorbed and therefore may have a different effect on different people). Note that it is a recognized side effect that D may occur after taking it, so it that's what causes your IBS to flare up, then you probably also want to talk to your dr about it and see if there's something else that helps with your upper stomach problem and at the same time won't cause your IBS problems.CherrieP.S. -- moving this thread to the GERD forum to see if people there have more insights/ideas.


----------



## madge (Oct 1, 2006)

I took it for awhile, but it didn't help very much. I have IBS with constipation and worsening constipation with bloating and cramping can also be a side effect. (Go figure.) My constipation and gas got so much worse, and I developed hemorrhoids and a rectal fissure from that. I had to quit.After trying regular Prilosec, Protonix, and Aciphex (all with the same constipation problem), I finally was given Nexium, and it worked very well for me. Now if they'd just lower the price! It's obscene.


----------



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

thankyou both for your replies, yh was given for acid reflux, build up in my stomach, only i had no symptoms when i started it! other than the build up, now i get an annoying feeling like something stuck behind my breast bone, i dont get heart burn though! i have cut back to 1 and its the second morning, ok so far but usually third morning i start getting burning on the loo so fingers crossed, im hoping things will be better so i can stop taking them and in my dream world all will be normal again ( yeah!) heres for hope! thanks for your replies x


----------



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

is gerd acid reflux? and what is rectal fissure ? sorry, im new to all of this! and this is the only place i get any info!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

GERD is acid reflux (Gastro-Esophogeal Reflux Disease).An rectal/anal fissure is a tear in the lining. It causes pain and bleeding and may need medical attention to heal quickly.http://www.medicinenet.com/gastroesophagea.../page3.htm#tocc notes that for some GERD feels more like pressure than burning. Coughing can also be a symptom.


----------



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

oh, thanks. i may have had fissure then, as had a bit of pain other day and fresh bood for first time, dont know though. had bloood in stool samples but this first time i seen fresh blood after 3 runs to loo! thanks for information x


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Internal hemorrhoids will also bleed, so it isn't always a fissure.You may not be able to tell you have those, but they are pretty common.


----------



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

thanks, well got camera on 23rd so i suppose they will be able to tell me everything,and nothing useful i imagine ! lol do you know if those yakults are any good? there hasnt been any mention of those, i have actimals and seen them so i thought maybe would give em a try? x


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Hi Carli, i take two a day also because of acid and chest pain, i found that they help a little but not completly for me i'm having the a Endoscopy done next Tuesday, and i'm hoping that they can change my medication after i get my results.


----------



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

hi, yh i dont think they help that much lately,also getting alot of chest pain, thought it was due to smoking though!! good luck, keep us posted x


----------



## hope* (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks Carli good luck with yours too, let me know how you get on xxx


----------



## carli (Jan 7, 2008)

will do,thanks x


----------

